# MKS Sylvan Touring (9/16 classic size)



## SirMike1983 (May 18, 2017)

I ordered some MKS Sylvan Touring pedals and swapped them on. The old Raleigh quill pedals were really artsy, but too small to ride well with regular sneakers. These are new pedals available through the usual retailers on Amazon, EBay, etc. But they have a 1970s-style look, are lightweight, and run smoothly. 

I was really surprised at how nice these were for under $30. Usually new stuff is either very expensive, or really cheap. I'm glad this style of pedal is still available for the 9/16 cranks and at a reasonable price.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 18, 2017)

Very nice,I will have to try a pair . I had no idea these were available,thanks for the info.


----------



## Iverider (May 18, 2017)

I have some of these and they're great for an every day dry weather rider and they're decent quality. They suck in the wet though. Just not enough bite. Although that is a plus for your shins


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2017)

Mikashima has made the best quill pedals in the world for a couple of three decades - it's basically all they do, and as long as people in Japan and USA are riding bicycles, they'll keep making them.  They pretty much make something for everybody, the Sylvan, Lambda platforms, GR9 Urban platforms (great with half-clips), NJS Keirin racing.
http://tracksupermarket.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=mks


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 20, 2017)

The MKS Sylvan Touring pedals have been my "go to" pedal for quite a few years now. I love them.
One warning though that the factory lube sometimes isn't done very well. I always take a few minutes to open them up and relube & adjust the bearings before I begin using them.


----------



## Duchess (May 22, 2017)

I have a few different styles of MKS and they're really good value and have a wide variety of great styles. I also recommend lubing them yourself before running them, but that's not bad policy in general.


----------

